# NO DISPLAY OR SCREENS FOUND



## Bandit2359 (May 16, 2020)

I just installed FreeBSD RELEASE 11.3 r349754 on a 32 bit Intel Dual core CPU ,300 GB HD. I am having problems with my NVIDIA video card. I have read the FreeBSD documentation and made a display conf. file following the format laid out in same. I placed all my xorg conf. files in the following directory, /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/. I have a NVIDIAvideo card (GeForce GT 610. Everything is detected during boot. Yet when I run startx I receive the following errors in the log file: 

EE No devices Detected 
EE Fatal server errors found
EE No screens found 

Any help would be appericated.

TX,
redbandit2359


----------



## T-Daemon (May 16, 2020)

- Execute `pkg install nvidia-driver-390`
- Create xorg driver configuration file: /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia-driver.conf, set:

```
Section “Device”
        Identifier “Card0”
        Driver “nvidia”
EndSection
```

- Edit /etc/rc.conf , add:

```
kld_list=“nvidia-modeset”
```

- make sure the users are in the video or wheel group

- reboot

Doc: 5.4. Xorg Configuration

Note: You get sound over the nvidia card only when in xorg.


----------



## Bandit2359 (May 17, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> - Execute `pkg install nvidia-driver-390`
> - Create xorg driver configuration file: /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia-driver.conf, set:
> 
> ```
> ...





I ran the line "pkg install nvidia-driver-390".
My nvidia-driver.conf file is as follows: 
Section    "Device"
                Identifier "Card0"
                Driver "nvidia"
                BusID "PCI:0:4:0:0"

I added "kld_list="nvidia-modeset" to my rc.conf file.  
I attached my log file in case it may help. I get the same error message when I run "startx" as a user, yes the user is in the video group.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 17, 2020)

Bandit2359 said:


> ```
> Section "Device"
> Identifier "Card0"
> Driver "nvidia"
> ...



Remove the* BusID* line.


----------



## Bandit2359 (May 21, 2020)

Hi I removed the line, "BusID   PCI:0:4:0:0", then rebooted. I was surprised to see a colored two line box for login. Plus a smaller window of a terminal. I tried all combinations of the personnel assigned to this machine to login. When that did not work I TRIED TO  break out of the login screen. That did not work nor did Ctrl+Alt+Delete. I had to power down then power back on. Even going to single user did not work. After many hours of trying all that I know, which is not much, I am setting out to reinstall and start over. I will return when that is finished. I will let you know one way or the other how I made out. Thanks for your help.

Bandit2359


----------

